# What fish to go in a 8 gallon?



## tut_blimey (Jan 4, 2012)

found a 8 gallon tank for £5, i got it set up with 50w heater, black gravel, filter, and some drift wood, but im not sure what fish to go in it!, some java moss is on its way, so ill probably tie that to the drift wood. i was thinking about some neons, but im not sure. any suggestions on which fish would do ok?:fish9::fish9::fish9:


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

lol I would go with shrimp. Cherry reds and crystal reds look really nice and you could have a TON in a tank like that. Seriously, probably over 50 easy! They breed like rabbits too, so you could sell the babies. 
Betta would work, so would the neons...I'm not sure about the numbers though, I'm guessing 5 would be about right.


----------



## tut_blimey (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok cool, do you think the shrimps could go with the neons? What type of conditions would the shrimp breed in? How much do you reckon the baby shrimp would sell for, really appriciate you help


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes in a tank that size a small school of neons, or shrimp or a betta are good options. Not sure about neons existing with shrimp,but as small as they are they might be alright.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

baby shrimp are actually one of the main foods for small fish in the wild, so you'd be providing a delightful snack for your neons if you did that. A bit of an expensive snack though


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

I have a betta, 2 female guppies and cherry shrimp coexisting in a 7.4gal tank. Cherries are breeding like bunnies!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

This is for a 10 gallon but lots of the fish would probably work in an 8 gallon too:
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/stocking-10-gallon-tank-11742.html


----------

